# TempTags - Cream and Red colours on sale



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We're running a special (while stocks last) on Cream coloured TempTags which react at 65c and Red (Soy) TempTags which react at 58c

£7 per sheet of 4 TempTags

or

£18 per pack of 3 sheets of TempTags

*Order via this link* and items will be posted same day

Wholesale account orders welcomed


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

Not sure this is the right thread for a review of these Temptags but if it's wrong I can always move it...

Several weeks ago I thought I'd give these a try. I'd been slight dubious about these as coloured tags can't be as precise as a proper thermometer - right? Also I have Motta and Alessi jugs which are pretty thick and as these tags work on heat transfer they might be optimised for a thin walled jug which might not not work accurately with thicker jugs.

However, my steam wand is in a fixed position and the bl00dy thermometer is always in the way. So I ordered a couple of soy and a couple of full fat milk tags.

I tried them on my 250ml and on my 500ml Motta jugs and my 350ml Alessi. I used them inconjunction with a thermometer, at first, to correlate them. I use full fat Cravendale but do not like the milk steamed hotter than 60 degreesC. I found that using the full fat tags resulted in milk higher than 60 degreesC (so surprise there as they are specified at 65!) They soy tags on the 250ml jugs just started to turn yellow (at the bottom) at ~50degreesC and in the 350ml jugs it was just fully yellow at 50 and in the 500ml it was yellow for a few seconds. I could then cut the steam and have perfectly steamed (in terms of temperature at least!) milk each time.

The only draw-back is that with a thermometer you can track the temperature rise rate for the stretching and then rolling phases. However, I've used the machine, the milk and the jugs so many times I know roughly how long I've got. They don't get in the way like a thermometer does and I just put the jug in the dishwasher - can't do that with a thermometer! I now have soy tags on all my jugs and think they are brilliant. Highly recommended.

Paul


----------

